# Goose Hunting Videos from Wisconsin



## WI_Trapper (Jan 20, 2006)

The hunting for geese is over here but if any of you would like to see the videos my son has made in the last 3 years check this out:

This is the 05-06 season:






and this was the 07 hunt:






Hope you like them......................... WI Trapper

:jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin:


----------



## Ima870man (Oct 29, 2003)

Now that is some good stuff!

Ima879man


----------



## glatz (Mar 27, 2004)

Nice videos, i'm getting into filming myself and wondering what camcorder to buy, i need one with a good lens and zoom like what he uses-- Do you know what type of editing software and camcorder he uses- thanks :beer:


----------



## WI_Trapper (Jan 20, 2006)

I'll have him post what he uses tomorrow night .. thanks


----------



## huntrapper (Feb 15, 2006)

thats some great action... Exactly hunting not killing


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Nice video. I love when you blast then with the trucks there! Thats awsome. Sometimes it just looks too good!!

I second the what camera? Everytime we go out the battery gets to cold, and it doesn't work. Even if we pull it out and keep it warm.


----------



## WI_Trapper (Jan 20, 2006)

Ok heres the specs i used a Sony cybershot digital camera that shot video but i moved on to a Canon Elura100 which shots Mini DV which i camoed. 8) (I've heard that the Mini DV cameras work a lot better in extreme conditions ex. Dusty, Dirty, Snowy, Wet, COLD) My camera has an 80x zoom but the cold weather did screw with the auto-focus a little bit tho. I really like my Canon a lot better then the Sony.
Yes the Red on the camo is goose blood :lol: 









I kept camera warm by putting 2 Hothands hand warmers in the the camera bag i also would hold a hand warmer on the tape side when i didn't have it in the bag. My camera also has a Li-ion Battery pack which lasts longer in colder weather.

I used a program called UnLead to edit the "Horicon 05-06" video but for the second movie "Cletus's Goose Camp 07" I used Imovie

Max, son of "WI_Trapper" I hope u liked my movies


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

Nicely done! There's nothing better than waterfowl hunting in the snow.

Chris


----------

